# 8 dpo test



## Reiko_ctu

FMU - pretty sure it's a BFN but for those who care to stare at tests here they are XD (just different lighting, same test)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sotty hun but I'm not seeing anything yet! You're still early though! Good luck when you test again!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes I should’ve said don’t feel bad for saying you don’t see anything - I don’t really either XP

this afternoons test with a dollar store cheapie


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it on that latest test!


----------



## kittiecat

Feel like I see something on the dollar store test but not on the FRER. Fingers crossed for you! <3


----------



## sallyhansen76

I can see something on the latest test! FX'd for you!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Am and Pm test from today both BFN! Hoping tomorrow will bring a clearer result at 10 dpo! Thanks for reading ladies!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## kittiecat

Sorry about the BFNs :hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Definite BFN at 10 dpo and pretty much no symptoms - so really feeling out! I'm ok with that though! Hope next month is our month!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

11 dpo afternoon test


----------



## ~Krissy~

That last test is super clear. Crazy how it went from bfn to a clear bfp in just one day. Maybe it was the different test being more sensitive. Congrats tho!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

~Krissy~ said:


> That last test is super clear. Crazy how it went from bfn to a clear bfp in just one day. Maybe it was the different test being more sensitive. Congrats tho!!

Yes I took a 10dpo evening test and showed my DH and we could barely see it but it was there... then today super clear so must’ve been in between doubling time or something yesterday. So happy to finally see a clear line! I shouldn’t test early and squint at so many lines but I can’t help myself lol!!


----------



## ~Krissy~

lol! I’m doing it to myself right now so I totally get it. So awesome about the bfp though!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

~Krissy~ said:


> lol! I’m doing it to myself right now so I totally get it. So awesome about the bfp though!!

Why do we do it lol!?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay! Congradulations! Clear BFP!


----------



## kittiecat

Congratulations! <3


----------

